# Where To Buy Tricycle Tires



## djheffer (Aug 1, 2016)

I need at least one 14 X 1.75 tricycle tire.  Are these impossible to find?  I'd buy 2, if they match.  Does anyone have them?

While negotiating the purchase of a tricycle, the seller told me that I could just fill the cracks in the tires with some kind of filler.  I thought not.  Was I wrong?


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 1, 2016)

Good news is, that size tire is one of the more common sizes to find. Post a wanted to buy topic in that forum here and perhaps a CABE member has that size to sell. I know a few CABE members have NOS tricycle tires they've listed before. You can also try ebay. Search by Clipper Tire, Swan Tire, Top Flight Tire, Orco Tire, or Vintage Tricycle Tire. Even try Goodyear Tire, though you'll probably get many more listings of bike and car tires than trike.

Dave


----------



## Gordon (Aug 2, 2016)

If you need to replace some spokes I have a good selection of the smaller sizes.


----------



## Rambler (Aug 10, 2016)

Last time I was there a few months ago I seem to recall Memory Lane having a good selection of these hard rubber tricycle tires. You may want to give them a call.

Memory Lane Classics
24516 3rd St, Grand Rapids, OH 43522
Phone: (419) 832-3040


----------



## CrazyDave (Aug 10, 2016)

I gotta pile of tricycle rims/tires I would love to give away to a good home, let me check whats there......i dont think I scrapped them yet....


----------



## DaBand (Sep 10, 2019)

CrazyDave said:


> I gotta pile of tricycle rims/tires I would love to give away to a good home, let me check whats there......i dont think I scrapped them yet....



Do you still have these?  I'm looking for a 16 x 175 tricycle solid rubber tire


----------



## Larry George (Sep 24, 2020)

CrazyDave said:


> I gotta pile of tricycle rims/tires I would love to give away to a good home, let me check whats there......i dont think I scrapped them yet....



Do you have any 8X1.75 tires


----------



## Larry George (Sep 24, 2020)

I am needing 2 8 X 1.75 puncture proof tires


----------



## Rambler (Sep 26, 2020)

Larry George said:


> I am needing 2 8 X 1.75 puncture proof tires




I think you are in luck. 8 X 1.75 is a common size, you could purchase wheels from most any hardware, then transfer the tires to your rims. Just heat the tires up to make them pliable.



			https://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/solid-wheel-with-offset-steel-hub-ribbed-tread-8-in-x-175-3549922?cm_mmc=organic_feed-_-GoogleShopping-_-Product-_-3549922


----------



## Larry George (Nov 15, 2020)

Thanks for the info. I found one 8 X 1.75 tire but still need another one. Also need a 12 X 1.75 tire.  The last thing I need is a pair of 3/4 inch handle grips about 4 inches long. There are some on ebay but not exactly what I am looking for.


----------

